# Camping set up!



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Went camping last Friday evening. Flippin' wet, but at least there was the opportunity to make a decent brew in the morning!

View attachment 8629


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks almost the same as my camping set-up... Aeropress, Hausgrind, scales, kettle and a very smug feeling in the morning when drinking my brew ?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha I bet it's rather similar to a lot of set ups! It's a lovely thing to do, isn't it?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Much as I would never go camping any more, it is a good set-up and very similar to the one I took on a business trip to Israel earlier in the year!

David


----------

